# Bracing tips???



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We had our 2nd circuit show last night. I hadn't realized how big bracing had become here until about two weeks ago and since I want to be able to compete I started working with my goat on bracing. The judges we get all want bracing, showmanship and market (crazy right?). But anyway, my wether is too aggressive. He actually stands on his hind legs and pushes on me, he's a big boy (weighed 97lbs last night) and was kind of pushing me some. I need to find a way to calm him down... any ideas???

On the other hand our other wether will not brace unless you grab him beind the ears, pull him up and into you and hold him for all your worth (also another hundred pounder). He tries to back up too, so his legs are underneath him when they should be behind him pushing. Any ideas for encouraging him to brace??


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd suggest visiting the MyLamb site and using their search box to look up "bracing." You'll find a ton of ideas.

When your goat is properly bracing, he should be pushing you. You should have your brace leg at a right angle to your other leg, and the animal should be pushing on the inside of your thigh-- DO NOT try to brace with your leg between his front legs. That is improper. If you are positioned right, that will clear up many issues. 

Don't stretch them out too much. They cannot brace properly if their back legs are not perpendicular to the ground. 

Practice, practice, practice with both of them. If your stronger wether is driving hard enough to roach his back, pinch it down. Keep working with him and reward him with a scratch on the cheek or head if he gets it right.

Your other wether isn't bracing at all... he should be driving with his rear legs, and you holding him does nothing. You can try to bribe him with treats, or stand on a slight incline and push him down it, backwards. He should naturally push back. Or stand on a platform about 6" off the ground and push into him with your leg, until he steps off. Don't let him step down or fall!!!!! He will realize that he must go forward in order to stay on the platform.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, I'll definatley try them. I'll have to look at the website also. 

My stronger wether braces good once I get him back on the ground, just need to calm him down some. My sisters wether is just lazy but I'll try the platform. I've used our fitting stand that way and he just steps off, guess its not high enough.


----------



## GoatGirlMO (Aug 13, 2010)

Got it... with the big wether, just keep pushing him back down. He'll get it eventually.

Try dropping the back legs of the fitting stand (if it's the folding type) and push the other one down the incline. Sometimes they decide you are trying to play "king of the hill" with them and will push back, trying to play.


----------

